
Intelligent and Data Driven Bowling Machines in Cricket - Faizann20
https://crickytics.com/using-data-driven-bowling-machines-to-better-train-batsmen/
======
hobonumber1
Cool concept! But what this doesn't take into account is that in cricket, the
previous balls may have set up the batsman for the dismissal delivery.

Classic example is bowling bouncers followed by a fuller delivery. In this
case, just throwing a yorker on the bowling machine would probably not get the
batsman out.

~~~
Faizann20
Hey, Thanks.

I had this in mind as well.

If you are a bit familiar with Machine Learning, what I did was train a LSTM
neural network and gave it previous 3 balls and the wicket ball and trained it
to generate balls in a sequence like a bowler.

I just did not post this since I am tinkering with this idea and will post it
later.

